# USB 3.0 simple test results on ASUS U3S6 & Kingwin dock



## 95Viper (Apr 16, 2010)

OK, I am not any great tester or writer, but here are a couple of tests I did when I installed a ASUS Model U3S6 USB 3.0 & SATA 6Gb/s Add-on card in my Gigabyte  GA-X48-DS4 MB and added a KINGWIN Dockmaster DM-2535U3 2.5" & 3.5" Black USB 3.0 Hard Drive Docking Station.
But, before I begin, the ASUS card works great, it is NOT a RAID card, so you just get 6Gb/s and USB 3.0.  However, for $30USD approx. ; ain't to bad a deal considering a USB 3.0 only card can go for this or more.  I have not recieved my 6Gb/s drives so, that is not in this test.

The KINGWIN Dockmaster DM-2535U3 is alright, not great, as, it has a con or two.  The drive door sticks, there is no eject button and it does not have eSata.  But, I did get a really good deal.  A gift to me from a person I helped.

Test one is with a WD5000AACS (green drive, first gen):
USB 2.0 (hi-speed)


USB 3.0 (super speed)

Test two is with a Patriot Warp V2 with a JMicron controller
USB 2.0 (hi-speed)

USB 3.0 (super speed)

As, you can see from the results, there is a boost in the performance using USB 3.0.



EDIT:
For Sasqui

WD5000AACS (green drive, first gen) on SATA III port:


Patriot Warp V2 with a JMicron controller on SATA III port:


Now, remember, even on the SATA III port these are SATA II drives.  The SSD seemed to fair better on the USB 3.0 port.  The burst speed is something I am going to look into.  And, I will be trying a test on the SATA II port, later...
Guess I need to build a test chassis.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice.  How about HD Tach with the drive on a SATA cable for extra comparison?


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 18, 2010)

Updated and added some tests for SATA III port with the SATA II drives.
Will, also, be adding tests with Western Digital Caviar Black WD6402AAEX 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s; when it arrives.


----------

